# Panama/Costa Rica pics



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

So I was pretty bored last week and decided to book a random flight to Panama and Costa Rica at the last second to go hiking/check out reptiles/plants. Below are some blurry, white washed, out of focus pics from my trip. Hope you enjoy.









Selaginella sp. everywhere
























Toad?
























Gonatodes albogularis ssp. pair








Gonatodes albogularis spp. male








Anolis/Norops sp.
















Gonatodes albogularis ssp. female
























Podarcis?








Trachemys








Sloth








Basiliscus
















Pleurothallis sp.








Pleurothallis sp.








Pleurothallis grobyi?








Barbosella? 








Masdevallia erinacea








Peperomia emarginella
















Cryptocentrum standleyi








Trisetella sp.








Dichaea sp.








Pleurothallis sp.








Very cool mini...Brachyonidium folsomii in bud


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Pleurothallis sp.








Macroclinium lineare








Stellilabium sp.








Episcia sp?
























Acostea costaricensis red








Dryadella sp.








Imantodes sp?
























Anolis sp.
























Pseustes sp.
























Salpistele sp.








Big roach
















Microgramma sp.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Elaphoglossum peltatum
































Peperomia sp.








Ornithocephalus sp. found in wild
































































Dichaea sp. found in wild
























Elaphoglossum peltatum








Macroclinium sp. found in wild








Orchid hunting on fallen trees
























































Little toad was everywhere
































Dichaea sp.








Pleurothallis sp.








Giant beetle








Dinner


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Pleurothallis sp.








Macroclinium lineare








Stellilabium sp.








Episcia sp?
























Acostea costaricensis red








Dryadella sp.








Imantodes sp?
























Anolis sp.
























Pseustes sp.
























Salpistele sp.








Big roach


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Microgramma sp.
































Elaphoglossum peltatum
































Peperomia sp.








Ornithocephalus sp. found in wild
































































Dichaea sp. found in wild


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Elaphoglossum peltatum








Macroclinium sp. found in wild








Orchid hunting on fallen trees
























































Little toad was everywhere
































Dichaea sp.








Pleurothallis sp.








Giant beetle








Dinner


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Microgramma sp.
































Elaphoglossum peltatum
































Ornithocephalus sp. found in wild
































































Dichaea sp. found in wild


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Microgramma sp.
































Elaphoglossum peltatum
































Peperomia sp.








Ornithocephalus sp. found in wild
































































Dichaea sp. found in wild


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Microgramma sp.
































Elaphoglossum peltatum
































Peperomia sp.








Ornithocephalus sp. found in wild


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Microgramma sp.
































Elaphoglossum peltatum
































Peperomia sp.








Ornithocephalus sp. found in wild


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Microgramma sp.
































Elaphoglossum peltatum
































Peperomia sp.








Ornithocephalus sp. found in wild


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Love it. Wish I could book a trip out of the blue! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Dichaea sp. found in wild


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Love it. Wish I could book a trip out of the blue! Thanks for sharing.


The next year of my life will be miserable studying for an exam, so a random out of the blue trip was much needed before the future headaches to come!


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice pictures mike.
Can you tell me what places you have visit?
some of the plants i recognize from Panama. The podarcis spec. is an Ameiva and i believe the Episcia could be a lilacina.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Wim van den Berg said:


> Nice pictures mike.
> Can you tell me what places you have visit?
> some of the plants i recognize from Panama. The podarcis spec. is an Ameiva and i believe the Episcia could be a lilacina.
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Wim. In Panama, the photos are from the Parque Natural Metropolitano de Panamá and in and around the Capira area and Campana National Park. In Costa Rica, most of the photos are from the dryer Arenal areas.


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Did you tittle the picture of the cat Dinner? o_0


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice trip! Any pics of wild frogs?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

rigel10 said:


> Very nice trip! Any pics of wild frogs?


Just saw the two toads. I was much more interested in seeing snakes and lizards, and any frogs would have just been a bonus.


----------

